# Choke



## Pinkvboots (12 September 2017)

One of my horses had choke last night had to call the vet and he basically had 2 blockages at either end which vet said is not that common, he had his teeth done in June they were a bit sharp but nothing serious I get the teeth done every 8 to 9 months so they are never overdue, he did choke twice before but cleared it himself within about 10 minutes, each time he has choked it's on wet hay given in the field his never choked on short feed or when his in the stable, his going to the vet soon for something else and I will get him scoped just to rule out anything else.

It was a rough night his not the easiest patient and fighting the tubing caused a huge nose bleed I think I will be wiping blood up blood for the next 6 months, the vet and I looked like we had committed murder by the end, he seems fine this morning his out eating grass and looks none the worse for his ordeal.

I was thinking that maybe the reason it only happens in the field is because he feels his got to eat as much as he can because my other horse is the boss and can chase him away from food, I just wondered if this is a plausible explanation or not for this or am I clutching at straws so any thoughts would be much appreciated!


----------



## be positive (12 September 2017)

I have only seen choke 3 times and none required the vet fortunately, one I saw grab some hay and move out of the way of the bigger horse, within seconds he was struggling to breathe so I caught him and was on the phone to the vet immediately, while I was speaking to the vet he started to clear and we cancelled the visit although he was put on bute and possibly antibiotics as a precaution, I was very careful about feeding hay in the field after that and still feel it is possibly the place where the greatest risk is if they do get chased away, I always put far more piles than required placed well apart, try and separate any real bullies to reduce the snatching and moving off that may stop them chewing properly.


----------



## PapaverFollis (12 September 2017)

When our old guy got choke it was definitely something to do with him bolting his tea down. I don't know why on that particular night he did but I remember thinking that he was going some on his tea... Then he stopped eating and was clearly uncomfortable so very direct cause and effect. He cleared it himself thankfully.


----------



## chipbutty (12 September 2017)

One of ours used to get it at tis time of year, and always from haylage. Just when they start getting hungry, as the grass isnt quite as good. She had to be tubed a few times. So we now manage her carefully. Never allowing her to get too hungry that she needs to bolt it down. Or, if we bring her in, we feed her a sloppy feed first, then ad the haylage after. Her teeth where fine too. Shes just greedy.


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 September 2017)

okay thank you I just made the connection with feeding hay in the field and summer because in winter I tie nets of hay up so I guess he can't gorge on that so much as loose hay in piles, and the choke has always happened in summer when hay is fed loose in the field, I am going to stop putting it out loose now and add some more rings on my wall to hang nets from now.


----------

